# HUGE LABOR DAY SALE



## tjohnson (Aug 30, 2015)

*EXTENDING OUR *​*SUMMER HOT SALE* ​*THRU LABOR DAY!!!*​*COUPON CODE = **HOTSALE2015*​*http://AMAZENPRODUCTS.COM*​ ​











SMF August 2015a.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Todd I need to make an order and on sale is always nice


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow.    Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice of you to etend the Sale. Time to hit up my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  for some funds...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 31, 2015)

*Order today and we will ship same day!!*


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 19, 2015)

Is the sale still on?


----------

